# Home Cinema Setup



## Mahons (22 Jan 2007)

Hi All,

My father is looking at a Home Cinema system and I'm just looking for some advice that I could pass on to him. 

He's looking at a InFocus In76 projector (he was looking at it in Harvey Normans for 2,500 - found the same one on PixMania.com for 1,912. huge difference in price). I've checked on the web and it seems to be getting good reviews. 

My question relates more to the rest of the setup. What sort of cables does he require or should he getting to try to maximise the system. Can anyone recommmend a decent sound system etc... His plan is to hang the projector from the ceiling but in relation to hooking up DVD players or SKy for that matter, is there a console that these can all be hooked up too which is connected to the projector via a single cable etc. sorry for the long message, I just don't want to see him waste his money on a great projector and then not be using it to it's potential.

Thanks in advance

Mahons


----------



## MonsieurBond (23 Jan 2007)

Mahons said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My father is looking at a Home Cinema system and I'm just looking for some advice that I could pass on to him.
> 
> ...



Seems to get reasonable reviews last year but I would be concerned that 720p is not state of the art when it comes to a projector with a projected screen size of 60 - 144 inches. (720p is fine for a 32" or 37" TV or even 42" if you sit back from it as you're supposed to, but is not going to be brilliant on such a large "screen".)

1080p projectors are getting affordable - you might be as well to hold off for one of these. 

Re the rest of the equipment, you can't go wrong with a HDMI-equipped amplifier from Sony, Onkyo or Pioneer.


----------



## Mahons (24 Jan 2007)

Thanks MonsieurBond, 

We were looking at Harman Kardon last night again in Harveys. 1400 for Amp, DVD and 5.1 Speakers (Seems a lot to me but dad keeps falling for the sales pitch, I have to keep a close eye on him). Bringing him in to Peats on Saturday. I'll see what i can find on the brands you mentioned.

Is there any shops that you can recommend to me? As you can gather I'm a novice at this. 

Thanks


----------



## MonsieurBond (25 Jan 2007)

Mahons said:


> Thanks MonsieurBond,
> 
> We were looking at Harman Kardon last night again in Harveys. 1400 for Amp, DVD and 5.1 Speakers (Seems a lot to me but dad keeps falling for the sales pitch, I have to keep a close eye on him). Bringing him in to Peats on Saturday. I'll see what i can find on the brands you mentioned.
> 
> ...



Harmon Kardon are a respected brand. €1400 is probably not excessive for good kit from them.


----------



## Mahons (27 Jan 2007)

Hi MonsieurBond,

Went to peats today and have finally settled on the following spec. Read more into the Harman Kardon, i didn't have the model number until this afternoon. It was the AVR 140 - Entry level and seemed expensive for what it is compared to other items

Projector: Panasonic PTAX100 -(€1,468 - 500 cheaper then peats) 

Amp: Yamaha DSPAX759 - (€630 - Peats (Haven't found cheaper yet!), 699 in Harveys) http://www.hifix.co.uk/sku.lasso?YAMAHA-DSPAX759&item=e6fae6354d552b1537e9cd182dee608f

Speakers - KEF KHT2005.2 - (€845 - 50 Euro cheaper then Peats and updated model) [broken link removed] 

All together, it works out 244 euro more then Harvey Norman  (Price above was wrong - 2699 for IN76 and not 2,500) wanted to charge me just for the InFocus IN76 Projector.

I appreciate any comments on the above spec. 

Thanks

Mahons


----------



## MonsieurBond (27 Jan 2007)

Mahons said:


> Hi MonsieurBond,
> 
> Went to peats today and have finally settled on the following spec. Read more into the Harman Kardon, i didn't have the model number until this afternoon. It was the AVR 140 - Entry level and seemed expensive for what it is compared to other items
> 
> Projector: Panasonic PTAX100 -(€1,468 - 500 cheaper then peats)




This projector (and the previous model, the [broken link removed] (PDF link - slow to open - from Home Cinema Choice) gets good reviews on [broken link removed]. Panasonic projectors in general seem to get good reviews. 

Of course, if you can afford, they have a "bad ass" [broken link removed] newly out - but at £3,500 Sterling this is a budget breaker. 



Mahons said:


> Amp: Yamaha DSPAX759 - (€630 - Peats (Haven't found cheaper yet!), 699 in Harveys) http://www.hifix.co.uk/sku.lasso?YAMAHA-DSPAX759&item=e6fae6354d552b1537e9cd182dee608f



Haven't read much about this model but the previous one - [broken link removed] (PDF) - got good reviews on Home Cinema Choice etc. Yamaha have a long and respected history in AV amps. The iPod input it useful.

However, it doesn't have HDMI. You should consider buying an amp which HDMI - either HDMI switching (where you can connect multiple HDMI devices to the amp and connect only one HDMI cable from the amp to your projector) or better again a HDMI upconverting amp (where the amp upconverts the signals to high-def).

Panasonic's more expensive [broken link removed] does this but Onkyo and Pioneer or Denon might have a more reasonable model.

The amp is the hub of your system, so it is important to get a future-proof one if possible.



Mahons said:


> Speakers - KEF KHT2005.2 - (€845 - 50 Euro cheaper then Peats and updated model) [broken link removed]



KEF's speakers get good reviews. Mordaunt-Short Genies are also worth considering in the "small but great sounding" speaker category.

If you can afford it, the  are better - consistently win awards in AV mags - but will cost more - there are three configurations, the MT-10, MT-20 and MT-30; the MT-10 is £850 Sterling or €1300.

Having said that, the KEFs do get good reviews.



Mahons said:


> All together, it works out 244 euro more then Harvey Norman  (Price above was wrong - 2699 for IN76 and not 2,500) wanted to charge me just for the InFocus IN76 Projector.
> 
> I appreciate any comments on the above spec.
> 
> Thanks



Finally, my thoughts are of course subjective.

You should do some independent research and also it is important to audition the kit to see what you think yourself!

Also, the looks are important, too - you (or your Dad) have to live with this (and the credit card balance!) for some time to come.


----------



## Mahons (28 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the response MonsieurBond,

I think we'll deffo go for the Projector & Speakers, saw both in action and they were very impressive. Speakers were coming off the Yamaha amp and it sounded amazing, very clear and crisp. 

As for the AMP I didn't notice the lack of HDMI support, back to the drawing board on that one so. 

Thanks for all your help.

Mahons


----------



## Mahons (28 Jan 2007)

Think I found a good un

Pioneer VSX2016 -  [broken link removed]

Is getting great reviews on cnet.com and avforums.

Need to find it and listen to it. 

will keep you informed.

Mahons


----------



## MonsieurBond (31 Jan 2007)

Mahons said:


> Think I found a good un
> 
> Pioneer VSX2016 -  [broken link removed]
> 
> ...



Looks good all right and the price is very good. I'd be interested to hear what you think of it!


----------

